# New Game in Fairfield County, CT



## eataTREE (Jan 27, 2002)

Still slots available for new D&D 3e campaign starting in Fairfield County, CT. Emphasis will be on role-playing, long-term story development, and characterization. Detailed homebrew campaign world. Mature, laid-back players sought. If interested, email illithid@martica.org.

r.


----------

